

MIT Graduate Program in Science Writing - bpolania
http://executiveeducation.wharton.upenn.edu/open-enrollment/technology-operations-programs/strategic-research-development-management.cfm

======
bpolania
This is the correct link.

<http://blogs.plos.org/mitsciwrite/>

------
mathattack
Is this what you intended? I see a like to Wharton's Strategic R&D management.

